# CPC, CPC-H, Busniess Manager In Need of Work



## cedwards (Nov 5, 2008)

My name is Christina.  I am currently a business manager with 6+ years coding/billing experience.  I am looking for a supplemental income.  I am willing to work AR, Collections, coding, billing, etc...Below is my resume please e-mail me at christina_edwards@sbcglobal.net with any opportunities.

Thank you for the consideration!


Christina Wagner CPC, CPC-H
Objective	To obtain a reimbursement and/or coding position utilizing my medical billing and coding expertise.
Experience	April 2007-Present	Hospital of St. Raphael	
Business Manager
	Responsible for administering, directing, planning and coordinating all Faculty Practice Plan business office activities.
	Supervise business office, coding, referral and credentialing staff.
	Analyze and work AR reports.
	Develop, implement and monitor policies and procedures to optimize physician reimbursement and ensure billing compliance
	Maintain a relationship with our billing company to ensure that contract is upheld.
	Maintain fee schedule
	Educate Physicians
	Update encounter forms
2007-April 2007	Hospital of St. Raphael	
Coder Analyst
	Responsible for CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS coding for daily inpatient and outpatient charges for pediatric and OB/GYN clinics.
	Internal auditing to ensure compliance and proper reimbursement processes.
	Work with and educate physicians to ensure proper coding occurs.
	Work rejection reports and take necessary steps to obtain maximum reimbursement.
	Answer patient billing and coding questions.
	Update encounter forms. 
	2001-2007	Connecticut Gastroenterology Consultants, P.C. 
Billing Clerk, Medical Coder
	Investigated insurance denials and took necessary steps to obtain proper reimbursement. 
	Worked all requests for Review Reports and contacted insurance carriers to ensure prompt payment of claims.
	Audited physician's daily E&M charges for office visits and out-patient surgical procedures.
	Posted payments from patients and insurance carriers.
	Posted physicians charges for office visits and out-patient surgical procedures.
	Obtained referrals and pre-certification for ancillary services, as well as, surgical procedures
	Trained front desk office staff.
	Answered patients billing and coding questions and took necessary steps to obtain reimbursement.
	Refunded overpayments to patients and insurance carriers.
	Sent patient return visit letters.
	Served as the go to person for the billing department and providers when billing manager was not available.
1996-2001	Cooper, Whitney, Cochran & Francois 
Legal Secretary
	Answered phone calls
	Transcribed legal documents from Dictaphone.
	Prepared legal documents.
	Served as witness to signing of legal documents.
	Performed all clerical duties such as copying and faxing.
Education	2007                              Medical Coding Academy
	CPC-H certification
2006                              Coding Center of Connecticut
	CPC certification
2000                              University of New Haven	New Haven, CT
	Outstanding high school senior program
	Classes towards degree in Pre-Med biology
Skills	Proficient in Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook)
Working knowledge of IDX and Misys
Familiar with SRS software
Knowledge of Medical Manager Software
Strong organizational skills
Ability to multitask
At tentative to detail
Ability to work independently as well as part of a team.
Superior written and oral communication skills
Great customer service skills
Knowledge of medical office procedures, organizational policies, and systems. 
Knowledge of state and federal regulations relating to billing of professional services.
Knowledge of medical practices, terminology and reimbursement policies.
Working knowledge of ICD-9 volumes 1, 2 and 3 and CPT
Knowledge of APC coding and systems.  

Professional Memberships	AAPC 
	Education director of Hamden Chapter

MGMA


----------

